# Network+ scoring



## Rodomantade (Apr 1, 2008)

On CompTIA's site, it states the minimum passing score is 720/900, out of 100questions. 

If you take 720 out of 900 and convert it to a percentage, you get:

900/9 = 100 ... 720/9 = 80 ... 

So what I get from that is that 80%, or more accurately, not missing more than 20 questions is passing. Is that correct, or are there more variables involved? Do they give partial credit for multiple choice answers (A is wrong but B is correct)?

Thanks.


----------

